# Sending me Offline automatically?



## uberdude73 (Aug 24, 2016)

Twice today the app (Android) has put me in Offline mode without notifying me. Good thing I was paying attention or I would have been sitting in the parking lot for who knows how long.... I'm using a Samsung GS7 so it has plenty of memory and isn't closing the app. I think there's a bug that throws it into offline. Anyone else have this happen? BTW - It updated this morning to v.3.102.3


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

This happened to me a few times over the last 2 weeks.
Very annoying when you don't get messages or know whats going on. 
Also using a Samsung (Galaxy J1), and have had these issues since v3.101 came in,


----------



## GalinMcMahon (Jun 30, 2016)

uberdude73 said:


> Twice today the app (Android) has put me in Offline mode without notifying me. Good thing I was paying attention or I would have been sitting in the parking lot for who knows how long.... I'm using a Samsung GS7 so it has plenty of memory and isn't closing the app. I think there's a bug that throws it into offline. Anyone else have this happen? BTW - It updated this morning to v.3.102.3


Happens all the time, often while in the airport queue or during promotions.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Did you have the Uber app running in the background?


----------



## thomas1955 (Jan 2, 2016)

the drivers app will go offline after a short period, around 2 min, if you bring another app up on top and are using your phone for anything else than uber. This is why alot of drivers have two phones, they run the app on one, and then use the other for checking the riders app, surfing internet, checking email, ect. I have noticed several times the rider or partners app going off line for no reason at all, this is a real bummer when you've been sitting in the FIFO airport que for almost an hour, and then you notice your off line... go back online and now your at the bottom of the que. If your network connection is lost due to poor signal, the uber servers will kick you off line after a couple of min too.


----------



## uberdude73 (Aug 24, 2016)

When I begin my "shift", I start with a freshly booted phone and only have the partner, rider and Google maps running. The phone has 4GB of memory for running apps, so it should be more than capable.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

thomas1955 said:


> the drivers app will go offline after a short period, around 2 min, if you bring another app up on top and are using your phone for anything else than uber. This is why alot of drivers have two phones, they run the app on one, and then use the other for checking the riders app, surfing internet, checking email, ect. I have noticed several times the rider or partners app going off line for no reason at all, this is a real bummer when you've been sitting in the FIFO airport que for almost an hour, and then you notice your off line... go back online and now your at the bottom of the que. If your network connection is lost due to poor signal, the uber servers will kick you off line after a couple of min too.


Yea. I hate that feature of the app. Then again, the app has so many single issue deal breakers.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Seems to be a bug that is a non-starter for me.
Meaning, I will only use Uber on my iPhone going forward
I have another phone w/ Android, I only use that one for Lyft.


----------

